# xml-Datei im Editor importieren



## Guest (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich hätte gern so programmieren, dass ein XML-Datei im Editor-Fenster geöffnet wird.

Wie soll ich überhaupt damit anfangen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## foobar (11. Mai 2008)

Um welches Framework gehts denn? Eclipse RCP?


----------



## Gast (11. Mai 2008)

Ja, Eclipse RCP


----------



## foobar (11. Mai 2008)

Wo liegt das Problem? Guck dir das Mailtemplate an, dann siehste wie man einen Editor implementiert:
- Klasse von IEditorPart ableiten
- Editor in plugin.xml registrieren
- Editor über die ID suchen und öffnen


----------

